# Ogura Clutch Rebuild



## Plyscamp (Mar 26, 2011)

It appears that we have succsesfully rebuilt a failed Ogura Clutch. A friend of mine dissassembled a bad clutch on his press and resurfaced the clutch faces on his lathe. The clutch was reassembled and installed on a SC252 and has been working as well as a new one for about 60 days. It appears that they fail when the clutch faces warp, leaving to little friction area to hold the load. I have a second one that we have refaced and will install on another unit pretty soon to confirm this works. So don't throw those old clutches out just yet we may be able to reincarnate them.


----------



## stumper63 (Mar 27, 2011)

Aarggh, wish I would have been saving the old ones, I think I have one old one.

Did you replace the bearings too, or did they seem okay?

BTW, I have a good 252 clutch for the Honda engines if anyone is looking for one. It won't fit the Kohler or Vanguard.

Stumper63


----------



## wolfpack (Mar 27, 2011)

*Clutch removal from rayco 1625*

My covers and V belts are off my 1625. I have the large bolt out of the end of the motor shaft. Did you use a gear puller to remove the clutch? Three finger or two finger puller? Any other set screws, etc that need to be removed?


----------



## stumper63 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not familiar with the Rayco, but prob the same.
No set screws, light pressure with the gear puller, two jaw is what I use, always has worked for me, then just slides off.
Make sure to put the bolt partially back in so the gear puller threaded shaft can press against the bolt head and doesn't mess up the threads

Stumper63


----------



## wolfpack (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you stumper. I now have it off the shaft and it's the inside bearing. Now to see if I can find one locally.

Thanks again.


----------



## Plyscamp (Mar 28, 2011)

I have only seen one beraring go out, and that was the one that created the rebuild. Bearings are good in all eight bad ones I had in the garage. I guess I wont be buying any clutches for a while.


----------



## Plyscamp (Apr 13, 2011)

If there is any intrest in getting your old clutches rebuilt, the machinist that fixed mine will rebuild your old clutches for $125.00 each, you pay the frieght. I have enough old clutches that he would be able to have rebuilts on hand and just do and exchange for your core. If there is any intrest in this let me know and I will post his address and phone number. This arangement would be between you and him and I will not be involved other than furnishing Doug enough clutches to get started.


----------



## stumper63 (Apr 13, 2011)

Plyscamp,

I would be interested. Does he inspect the bearings while he's in there and change them out if they seem weak? Would that be additional? Thanks for the help...

Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (Apr 13, 2011)

I will ask that question and get back to you.


----------



## Bigstumps (Apr 15, 2011)

How much are the new ones? I thought they were only a couple hundred back when I had my Rayco and needed them.


----------



## stumper63 (Apr 15, 2011)

Close to $275 now, just bought one a couple months ago.

Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (May 12, 2011)

I talked to Doug today about the bearings. If the bearing is bad it will be replaced at no extra charge, all bearings that are OK will be re lubricated in the process of the rebuild.


----------



## Jimma (Apr 12, 2013)

*clutch rebuild*

This offer to rebuild clutches for the 252 is a little old. Does doug still rebuild them?


----------



## Plyscamp (Apr 13, 2013)

Jimma said:


> This offer to rebuild clutches for the 252 is a little old. Does doug still rebuild them?



The short answer is yes. Pick up the phone and give him a call.


----------



## Arboristo (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know how Doug gets them apart? I'm living in Europe so it's not worth sending him my clutch.

We have been trying to dissassemble my clutch on a press after removing the springs, however even 12.000 kilo pressure wasn't enough to press the clutch apart.


----------



## Plyscamp (Jul 9, 2013)

I have never watched him disassemble the clutch but I know he uses a press to get them apart. I just picked up 2 of them today. One for back up and one for a grinder I am building for a 3,000 Lb Excavator.


----------



## Arboristo (Jul 9, 2013)

We tried it with a press. However, we needed over 25 tons to get the clutch apart and that crooked it up a bit.


----------



## don anderson (Sep 19, 2014)

stumper63 said:


> Not familiar with the Rayco, but prob the same.
> No set screws, light pressure with the gear puller, two jaw is what I use, always has worked for me, then just slides off.
> Make sure to put the bolt partially back in so the gear puller threaded shaft can press against the bolt head and doesn't mess up the threads
> 
> Stumper63


 youtube ogura clutch pizza box shop.


----------



## don anderson (Sep 19, 2014)

ogera clutch pizza box shop


----------



## don anderson (Sep 19, 2014)

ogera clutch pizza box shop -----google just need draw bolt and sleeves no pullers watch my video. I rebuilt bearings they were dirty and froze. very easy .


----------



## s352 (Jul 28, 2015)

I need a ogura clutch rebuilt for my sc 352... contact me 6785311573 coleman stump removal

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

